# herbs to help fertility?



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't know if I should post this question here or in health and healing??

Any one taking any herbs to help increase your fertility? How did you decide what to take?

I've read on-line and my head is spinning.







:
I have long cycles so I'd like to get them to be more regular. I had a miscarriage in Nov. and still haven't had AF since. Although I chart, I'm still not sure if I've even O'd yet.
I've read a little about Welcome Womb (black haw, false unicorn, wild yam)
I've also seen B-Fruitful (false unicorn, chaste berry (vitex) squaw vine, true unicorn root, black haw, and ginger)
And there are so many other herbs...red clover, dandelion, wild yam.....etc.

Anyone else considering herbs or using herbs to help regulate your cycles, inclease fertility, and help prevent misscarriage???


----------



## cking (Jul 27, 2005)

I am taking some herbs to increase fertility and regulate my cycle. I started taking vitex on my own, but then after I visited with a Naturopath I switched to Pregnancy Prep blend, as well as an infusion of red clover and red rasberry leaves. It's too soon to say what my outcome is (I only switched to these a month ago), but after a few months of vitex and increased vitamins, my cycle is definitely improving.

I would recommend seeing a professional for recommendations, since it is pretty daunting to try to figure it out on your own.

Also,the book Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year by Susan Weed offers a good explanation of many of the herbs.


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Mary-Beth:

The only thing that I have read for both holistic and conventional medicine that double the chance of conception is tea. Seems to be just regular tea drinkers, not herbal. But my holistic book says that "women who regularly drank green tea were twice as likely to become pregnant." Drinking green tea shouldn't hurt and with the antioxidants it's good for you too.

You probably should talk to a professional about herbs and how they can help you. There are so many that it is hard to determine what is right for you. Some work well for some and not for others. Also herbs are very powerful and can become overkill if you take too much too fast. (I know, because I ended up with a lump in my breast from increasing my estrogen too quickly from herbals. It wasn't serious and it disappeared on it's own once my hormones balanced out.)

As of now I use my prenatals, Mother to Be by Pure Essence Labs, and green tea. Also sometimes a cup of RRL, but I don't really need to since the prenatals already have it in them. You might want to look at their ingredients. Many that you mention are in these prenatals.

Not to mention good diet (lots of green veggies and minimal sugar and no diet sweetners, etc. etc.) and exercise.

We'll see if it pans out come my next O soon.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas and responses.

Green tea has caffeine and I thought that was something to avoid or minimize??? I already have some green tea in my pantry...so maybe I could try having some in the mornings.

I eat really pretty well...all organic, no trans fats (for years) and no artificial sweetners, lots of fresh veggies. etc. Now and then I'll get myself a treat- a cookie or something but other than that I don't eat sugar. I exercise 3x a week, plus an active life with the kids.
So I must be on the right track...but I still have these long cycles.

I'm having my wisdom teeth extracted in a few weeks becasue they have been coming up and pushing into the other teeth, which is uncomfortable. It's crazy but as I think of it the more my wisdom teeth bother me the longer my cycle is. Who knows, maybe they're is some connection??? Maybe not though!


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

Mary-Beth:

I found this link http://www.ific.org/publications/bro...womenbroch.cfm

It has nice info about caffeine and women's health.

Under _FERTILITY_ it sites the American Journal of Public Health 1998 study in the last paragraph. For some reason I can't find the AJPH article.

Hope that helps.

Sounds like you are already on the right track. And with 2 kids already you should without a doubt get pg again if you want to. Since you have to have your wisdom teeth out, it's probably best that you are not pg for that. Having the anesthesia wouldn't be good during pg.

Have you always had long cycles? Are they regular? Maybe that's just natural for your body.


----------

